# Looking for a ride offshore schedule is open$$$



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

What's up fellow Offshore Fishermen I recently sold my 26ft seafox with twins and looking to catch a ride pitch in on gas and any other expenses really love jigging artificial but I well rounded in all styles of offshore fishing from live bait to trolling, deep drops whatever you guys want to do I have all my own gear pre made liters trolling baits, diamond, butterfly and soft tail jigs. I have 2 rods that I bring and a backpack that contains everything that I will need to put fish on ice my schedule is open for now please message me or send me a txt at 832 287 0802 

The weather is perfect to do some fishing let's do this I can also fill other spots if need be let me know how much and I'm ready. Btw went out last Saturday I landed 4 amberjack, 1 king, 3 grouper and countless really nice sized red snapper ph and picked up a couple of Lane snapper you can look me up on Instagram and check out our cool fish pics @Salty_Seamen #Salty_Seamen

Tight lines and fish on


----------

